# amazon sword and micro sword- help!



## Ripster3859 (Aug 27, 2011)

Hi,

I just planted a micro-sword and amazon sword in my tank. I just sort of planted them in my gravel as you might put a plant in soil. Is this right? They seem to be doing ok. 

do i really need and fertilizers, etc?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Microsword i am not sure on but the amazon sword you want the base of the plant just above the gravel.the roots need to be buried.

As far as ferts go,swords are root feeders.If you find the plants lacking in health,place a few root tabs under the gravel for them.


----------

